# Température d'un Imac sous Linux



## Eric999 (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Vu les problèmes que j'ai actuellement je pense passez mon Imac sous linux de façon définitieve.
J'ai vu sur plusieurs forums de divers distributions que les utilisateur ont remarqué une forte chaleur en consultant les capteurs du mac.
Certains d'entre vous ont ils remarqué la même chose ?
Y a il une facon ou une distribution qui est plus "prudente" avec la température du Mac ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis,


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

Le truc ça va être quel Windows Manager tu utilises et quels effets de ce WM tu actives...


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Bien je pense que ce serait triste de changer d'Os parce que l'Imac chauffe !
Chez moi aussi il chauffe et c'est pareil pour tout les Imac récent.

La seul chose que tu risque c'est qu'il se mette en sécurité et se coupe.

A la rigueur : un ventilateur derrière l'Imac.

jm


----------



## Eric999 (4 Juillet 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Bien je pense que ce serait triste de changer d'Os parce que l'Imac chauffe !
> Chez moi aussi il chauffe et c'est pareil pour tout les Imac récent.
> 
> ...



T'as installé quel OS sur ton Imac ? 

Tu n'as pas peur de précipiter la mort de ton Imac en le faisant chauffer plus que s'il était resté sous OS X ?





edd72 a dit:


> Le truc ça va être quel Windows Manager tu utilises et quels effets de ce WM tu actives...



Je parle pas de virtualisation mais d'une installation sur mon DD. Un peu comme Windows sous bootcamp


----------



## Isdf (4 Juillet 2011)

Hello, 
quesce que tu entends par "chauffer" car si c'est en entre (à la louche) 50 et 90°C pour un processeur I7 c'est "normal" des test sur différents sites d'informatique (y'a plein de lien sur google) on même des fois enregistrés des temperatures allant jusqu'a 95°C en pleine charge pour le I7 après je ne sais pas quel processeur tu as dans ton mac? et puis comme le dit Jean-marie B : 



> La seul chose que tu risque c'est qu'il se mette en sécurité et se coupe.



Donc prends la distribution qui te convient le mieux et ne t'inquiètes pas.

A+


----------



## Le docteur (4 Juillet 2011)

Eric999 a dit:


> T'as installé quel OS sur ton Imac ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas peur de précipiter la mort de ton Imac en le faisant chauffer plus que s'il était resté sous OS X ?
> 
> ...



WM n'a rien à voir avec vmware, ni avec virtual Machine, mais bien comme c'est précisé ici Windows Manager, gestionnaire de fenêtre quoi !!!


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi ? et bien Snow Léopard !
L'idée d'installer Linux ou Win sur un mac ne m'as jamais effleuré !

Pas parce que je n'aime pas Linux.
Mais parce que j'ai acheté un Mac pour travailler avec les logiciels disponible sur Mac et aussi
Os X qui est génial.

jm


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> WM n'a rien à voir avec vmware, ni avec virtual Machine, mais bien comme c'est précisé ici Windows Manager, gestionnaire de fenêtre quoi !!!



Voila 
KDE, Gnome, Gnustep, Window Maker, Enlightment... sont ce qui s'appelle sous Linux (et autres) des Windows Manager, aka WM  rien à voir avec des machines virtuelles (Virtual Machine -> VM avec un V)


----------



## Eric999 (4 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Voila
> KDE, Gnome, Gnustep, Window Maker, Enlightment... sont ce qui s'appelle sous Linux (et autres) des Windows Manager, aka WM  rien à voir avec des machines virtuelles (Virtual Machine -> VM avec un V)



Oups désolé ! :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (5 Juillet 2011)

Pas grave !!! 
C'est moins pire (picard inside) qu'une faute d'orthographe !!!


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Juillet 2011)

Quand à moi, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris la question ?
Je pense qu'il veut une autre version de Linux sur son Mac !

jm


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums d'Ubuntu, qui est une grosse distribution réputée, ils continuet à avoir des soucis pour stabiliser la température des portables mac au niveau de OS X !

En gros ils sont ,si j'ai bien compris l'anglais, entre 10 et 20°C en plus !


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Je vais me répéter mais ça va dépendre du WM que tu utilises et des effets que tu actives (bureaux 3D, ombrage, effets de vagues, etc). Tu peux très bien rester light.


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Juillet 2011)

Ecoute,

Tout les Imac récent chauffe !
Tu as déjà vu comme c'est confiné dans un Imac !

Je ne connais pas beaucoup de personnes qui ont eu des problèmes matériel à cause de la chaleur.


Qu'est ce que tu as comme Os : Os x ou Linux ?


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Je vais me répéter mais ça va dépendre du WM que tu utilises et des effets que tu actives (bureaux 3D, ombrage, effets de vagues, etc). Tu peux très bien rester light.





Jean-marie B a dit:


> Ecoute,
> 
> Tout les Imac récent chauffe !
> Tu as déjà vu comme c'est confiné dans un Imac !
> ...



Actuellement je suis en dual boot sous OS X.6 d'un coté et Ubuntu 11.04 de l'autre ! 

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir les valeurs mesurées par les sondes dans une utilisation soft sont semblables !

Pourquoi je pose la question de la chaleur c'est que j'ai lu des posts en anglais sur le site de support Ubuntu ou il y a des gens qui signalent avoir déjà eu leur ordi Mac et autres marque ce mettre en sécurité de surchauffe ! 

SI vous voulez tout savoir... 

Pourquoi cela me fait peur ? 

C'est que j'adore mon Imac et que dans ma situation financière actuelle est vraiment pas top et que je prévois pas d'amélioration dans un futur proche.
Donc si mon Imac rends l'âme je devrais me rabattre au mieux sur un PC portable grande surface et dans le pire sur une "occaz" sur la baie ! 

Alors j'essaie de prendre soin de mon Imac et d'éviter de faire le con avec !


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Juillet 2011)

Installe Istat Pro

Et indique le relevé de tes températures.

jm


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

Sous OS X 
Ambient Air    32°C
CPU A Heatsink    51°C
CPU Core 1    54°C
CPU Core 2    51°C
Display Screen Proximity    55°C
Graphics Processor Chip 1    59°C
Graphics Processor Heatsink 1    60°C
Graphics Processor Temperature Diode    62°C
Hard Drive Bay 1    56°C
Main Logic Board    55°C
Optical Drive    49°C
Power Supply Position 1    82°C
SMART Disk SAMSUNG HD103UJ (S13PJ1KS201686-)--
Wireless Module    51°

Les 32°C d'air ambiant je ne sais pas ou il les trouve ! 

Sinon le test de la main sur mon mac montre que le dessus de celui-ci est nettement plus froid sous OS X que sous Linux ! Je sais .... c'est super scientifique comme mesure ! :love::rose:


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Juillet 2011)

Et bien, tes températures n'ont absolument rien d'anormal pour un Imac,
Et a mon avis tes températures peuvent descendre :

Température ambiante de 32° c'est beaucoup !

Soit il fait chaud dans ta pièce, soit ton Imac est mal placé (contre un mur, dans un meuble, etc...)

Essaye dans dire un peu plus à ce sujet.

Et refait un test avec une température au alentours ambiante des 20°.

jm


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour tes conseilles ! 

Sous Linux ça donne 

TA0P 29.2°C
TC0H 45.8°C
TG0D 52.8°C
TG0H 51.2°C
TG0P 54.0°C
TH0P 58.2°C
TL0P 57.2°C
TO0P 51.5°C
TW0P 46.5°C
Tm0P 51.0°C
Tp0P 74.0°C

Je n'ai pas trouvé de traductions de ces noms de sondes.

J'ai lu que les sondes indiqués à 129.0°C sont des erreurs ou sondes non présentes donc je ne les mentionnes pas !


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Juillet 2011)

Bien en tout cas, ne t'inquiète pas.

jm


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2011)

Note que tu peux aussi utiliser Linux (ou *BSD) en mode texte. Normalement, il devrait ne pas trop chauffer.


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Note que tu peux aussi utiliser Linux (ou *BSD) en mode texte. Normalement, il devrait ne pas trop chauffer.


 
En mode texte ? Ca me rapelle les "bon jours" sous DOS, C64, Amstrad 464 et c° 

Ca donne quoi de surfer sur un forum en mode texte ? 

T'aurais une capture d'écran ?


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2011)

Suffit de demander (j'ai fait en noir et blanc, les couleurs étant un peu bizarres).


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Suffit de demander (j'ai fait en noir et blanc, les couleurs étant un peu bizarres).




Y'a encore des utilisateurs de Lynx?


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2011)

Non, c'est eLinks  Lynx est un peu trop limité


----------



## Eric999 (6 Juillet 2011)

Waaa la baffe ! C'est vrai que ça change ! 

Et les chiffres (1) ... ce sont les liens sur lequel il faut placer le curseur pour acceder au lient ?

Ce sont des systèmes encore maintenu à jour ou uniquement des pièces de musé ?


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2011)

eLinks n'a plus bougé depuis deux ans et Lynx depuis un an. Il y a aussi w3m mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.

Les numéros entre crochets te permettent d'aller directement à un lien (en tapant le numéro).

Bien évidemment, c'est en général bien moins pratique qu'un navigateur Web usuel mais ça a parfois son utilité (quand je suis en mode texte, par exemple). Ces commandes (lynx ou elinks) peuvent aussi être utilisées pour télécharger des éléments depuis un script, un peu comme avec _curl_ ou _wget_.

De la même manière, les clients GTalk ou Yahoo ou MSN en mode texte permettent de tchatter assez discrètement...


----------

